# "Divers - Les beaux pianos romantique" - Tchajkowsky



## morellileo (May 30, 2015)

Hi, I'm desperately looking for this collection "Divers (the autors) - Les beaux pianos romantique" in particular for its version of "Concerto for piano and orchestra No.1 Tchajkowsky" that in my opinion is the best version I ever heard of this wonderful composition.
I found some months ago on internet but now I cannot find it anywhere...anyone can help me, pleaasee??!


----------

